# Some More Videos of Samson



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

This one is a game we play with Samson. We throw two tennis balls....one in the kitchen and one down the stairs. He can never decide which one to go after first....

http://www.gibbs-design.com/videos/SamsonFetch.wmv
http://www.gibbs-design.com/videos/SamsonFetch-dialup.wmv Slower connections...


----------



## SamsonsBestFriend (Sep 1, 2006)

It's Really funny when he dose that..... He's gone hslf way down the stairs and come back. I've always liked seeing the dogs balance the treat on their nose so I was excited when my mom taught him that one.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And my wife got this one. I just love watching his eyes....

http://www.gibbs-design.com/videos/AnotherTreat.wmv
http://www.gibbs-design.com/videos/AnotherTreat-dialup.wmv


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Those are hilarious. I would love to teach Shadow that trick, but he kind of goes OHMYGODTREATTREATTREAT!!!!! ... Plus he seems uncomfortable with things on his nose or his head. I'll have to work with him.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> I would love to teach Shadow that trick, but he kind of goes OHMYGODTREATTREATTREAT!!!!!


Samson was like that....you had to get your hand away quick, or he'd get you going for the treat.

But my brother worked with him for a few minutes....then we came home and he just does it now.....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Those are great videos! I love seeing other GRs. Samson's eyes were hilarious!!!! Guess I need to get to work with Lucky! He doesn't have near that self-control.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> He doesn't have near that self-control.


Samson never did either....but my brother got him to do it. Not sure if my brother just comes across as more dominant or what, but Samson really listens to him....,

What about the two tennis ball video? I love that, and he does that almost everytime we do it...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

They're brilliant, there's no way Tom would sit there with a treat on the end of nose, I shall have to have a go with him.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Rick those are great! In the tennis ball video I didn't realize he had both of them untill he moved and you could see both balls. That is so neat that he does that. The slow motion effect in the first one was sharp too. It was so funny watching his eyes in the treat on the nose video, like "come on let me have the treat!"


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I cracked up watching his eyes...it was like he was saying, "Geez, come on you guys, have a heart!" If I tried to do that on Jack's nose I would have to make sure Biscuit is outside--he is a treat stealer.

Are you using a video camera when you take those or are you using a regular digital camera? I haven't learned to take videos with my digital camera yet. I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> And my wife got this one. I just love watching his eyes....



I love this one the best! His eyes and eyebrows are just too funny. He's trying to act all casual, like he couldn't care less that there is a biscuit on his nose


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

My angel Boomer used to do the treat on the nose trick -- everyone always used to ask how we taught him that. Samson does wait much nicer, however. I love the two ball trick -- I can't believe he can carry two at once!


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

I love all of them. The ball one was hilarious! It's neat being able to see someones dog in action.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

SamsonsBestFriend said:


> It's Really funny when he dose that..... He's gone hslf way down the stairs and come back. I've always liked seeing the dogs balance the treat on their nose so I was excited when my mom taught him that one.


It must be really funny watching him turn back around to come upstairs. Has he ever slipped? Nice tricks. I'm going to give a try to the nose trick.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Are you using a video camera when you take those or are you using a regular digital camera? I haven't learned to take videos with my digital camera yet. I'll have to give it a go.


Just using the digital camera. I do basic editing using Windows Movie Maker....


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

My favorite is the one with the two balls that me and my dad throw....It's funny because he usually goes WAY longer than that...and gets half way down the stars and comes back and then goes back and forward doing that the whole time I love it..


----------



## SamsonsBestFriend (Sep 1, 2006)

My mom taught him that he couldn't get treats off the floor if someone says no so we just put it on his nose and said no and he caught on quick.


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

What fantastic videos, and such a beautiful dog.

I am very impressed and will definately have to have a go with Harley doing this sometime .


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Great videos! He is so darn cute! I cant wait till I get my new camera so I can take videos of my pups too. But I dont think their tricks would be as good as Samson's.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

jessme7 said:


> But I dont think their tricks would be as good as Samson's.


Yeah you will......I think all dogs have their unique little things they do that are fun to watch.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

I want to say that I tried the nose trick with Barkley, and he's got it!
I remember that in the beginning, the only thing I accomplished was the potty training  . But after eight months, is like the light bulb turned on in his head :doh: .


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tianna0423 said:


> I want to say that I tried the nose trick with Barkley, and he's got it!
> I remember that in the beginning, the only thing I accomplished was the potty training  . But after eight months, is like the light bulb turned on in his head :doh: .


They are so smart....I believe they can learn anything they WANT to....


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

that is GREAT!!!! I'm so impressed with Samson - what funny videos. I went right out and tried the nose/treat trick with Charlie - he sits patiently enough with the treat on his nose (which is alarmingly surprising, given his food insecurities), but then he just lowers his head so that the treat falls and gobbles it up from the floor. How in the world do you get him to flip the treat straight into his mouth?!?!? 

I have the feeling Charlie would be like "why the heck would I ever do something so complicated?!?"


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

sashac said:


> that is GREAT!!!! I'm so impressed with Samson - what funny videos. I went right out and tried the nose/treat trick with Charlie - he sits patiently enough with the treat on his nose (which is alarmingly surprising, given his food insecurities), but then he just lowers his head so that the treat falls and gobbles it up from the floor. How in the world do you get him to flip the treat straight into his mouth?!?!?
> I have the feeling Charlie would be like "why the heck would I ever do something so complicated?!?"



Ha Ha.............. Charlie does it his way. I'd love to see a video of that too.


----------



## Marion (Sep 9, 2006)

I love your dog he's so lovely! 

how do you have make to teach him that? I also test but I do not know how...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Those are good, I had to laugh at the bone on nose one though. Just the look in his eyes. It's like he was saying "Come on, already". lol

He's a sweet boy!


----------

